# Crew Cab Mule Tires



## South County (Nov 15, 2016)

What size can you run on a stock crew cab mule 4x4? Will 25" fit? What size are other people running besides stock? Thanks!!


----------



## CNovak8200 (Jul 25, 2011)

You will have to install a lift to run anything bigger than stock size on the 4010 and can run up to 27x9 or 26x10 up front without rubbing. You will have to get new rims also to run the larger tire size. Mule pro you can run 27" without a lift, but may rub depending on tire


----------



## South County (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. That's kind of what I was thinking. There isn't much clearance on the inside to go any wider on the stock setup.


----------

